# humax freesat



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

anyone got this free sat system the reason i ask is that we have it but its nearly always says bad or no signal you can get a picture some time any help thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

there are a lot of things in the news recently about the free sat systems. It would appear that some of the satellites have been changed rendering a lot of systems useless. A year or two ago there were so many companies cropping up telling people that they no longer need huge dishes and that they can get free sat on a small dish but unfortunately it would appear that many of them no longer have service. I'm not sure of all of the ins and outs of it – there is an expert on the forum who can probably give you some better advice but I would say that your best bet is to speak to a local satellite engineer to upgrade your dish or point it to a different direction or whatever it is they have to do.


----------



## foxdruid (Apr 29, 2012)

I would agree with the comments above, I'm not sure how much the geography impacts availability but we've just had a humax system fitted in Castelldefels and it's working a treat, HD as well. This is on a 1Metre dish.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

It all changes tomorrow...wait for the moans! Might be nothing, might be 'orriblis, 0500hrs 4/12/12. Watch this space.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> anyone got this free sat system the reason i ask is that we have it but its nearly always says bad or no signal you can get a picture some time any help thanks


Humax is one of the better receivers ..........

Is this a new install ?, if so you need to check cable condition/connectors/LNB/dish alignment.
If not its possible that the receiver is faulty ?
In that case can you hook up a friends box to see what the result is.

The switch over to the new satellite has not caused any issues at present here in Inland Valencia & that is no surprise as just a few HD (?) channels have moved across with some more moving next week (so I have read)
Reports are saying that the footprint of the new sat is not as bad as first thought, but as has been said the forum expert will be along at some stage with the facts.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

We've lost all the "Fives", but gained Sky News on 202. Humax Box.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

country boy said:


> We've lost all the "Fives", but gained Sky News on 202. Humax Box.


? that should have nothing to do with any new sat.

Just checked & all channels are the same at present, using a 1.8 offset prodelin to receive here in Valencia.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

country boy said:


> We've lost all the "Fives", but gained Sky News on 202. Humax Box.


We've noticed nothing here (yet) - all channels working fine.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Well here on the CDS weve lost channel 5, 5* usa and a few other as well. Any suggestions!!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

stevelin said:


> Well here on the CDS weve lost channel 5, 5* usa and a few other as well. Any suggestions!!


Better quality dish/LNB/bigger dish & a good installer to check its all spot on.

HTH


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I've still got everything here in Lorca with a 1,2m channelmaster ,amiko quad lnb & an Amiko Alien box. There are quite a few reporting some or complete loss or break-ups in Andalucia.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

The OPS origianal post, about loss of channels can be down to a number of things:

dish alignment, dish too small, poor LNB, poor cabling.


Only a few frequencies (carrying some ITV1 regions, C4HD, 4seven, and "the fives" moved satellites at about 4am this morning.

reception varies, but it appers that the southern costas and portugal will have to up the size of their dish if they want to keep watching these channels.
Various reports of 1.25m dishes in the andalucia no longer getting these channels.
Various reports of recently instaled 1m dishes in the ALicante and Torrevieja getting reception, but just on the limit.

Eventually BBC and the other ITVS and C4 channels will also move to a new satellites, it may happen soon, or it may wait until the second new satellite is up and operational. BUt what this seconds satellites reception in spaian and portuagle will be like, again we can only guess. SO it may be that if up the size of your dish to day to get Channel Five, then it may be that you have to increase it again early next year for BBCs!

Most dished above 1m in and around the valencia area are fine and have not been affected by this swap of satellites.

And in totally unrelated news, Sky News, PIck and Challenge TV have been adde3d to the Freesat programme guide.


----------

